# Wnba



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I need someone or more than one who follows the WNBA closely. Or do you know of someone that does? PM me.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

the only person who cares is lisa leslie.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> the only person who cares is lisa leslie.


Hate to break it to you, but more probably care about the WNBA than they do the Nuggets!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but more probably care about the WNBA than they do the Nuggets!


its ok if you dont know. i certainly dont become bothered over others ignorance. aint my problem


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> its ok if you dont know. i certainly dont become bothered over others ignorance. aint my problem


LOL, don't know what? How horrible the Nuggets are? How much more interesting it is to watch the WNBA than the Nuggets?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL, don't know what? How horrible the Nuggets are? How much more interesting it is to watch the WNBA than the Nuggets?


again, do your homework. we have tons of fans...the wnba has none. if you would rather go watch the wnba go ahead, but that only makes you sorry. 

dude there are more blazers in trouble somewhere than wnba fans...go post bail or something. :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> again, do your homework. we have tons of fans...the wnba has none. if you would rather go watch the wnba go ahead, but that only makes you damn sorry.
> ...


"Dude" because you have more fans than the WNBA (which is debatable if you are comparing one team to the entire league), doesn't mean the Nuggets play better ball. The only time watching the Nuggets is worth while is when they show up to spank the Blazers. 

No doubt, plenty of Blazers have had their share of trouble, but you have to admit the Mascot issues you have in Denver are pathetic!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

If you knew squat about women's hoops we wouldn't be having this conversation. So, I will bail out on this conversation with "ignorance is bliss"! The damn sorry thing is funny.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> "Dude" because you have more fans than the WNBA (which is debatable if you are comparing one team to the entire league), doesn't mean the Nuggets play better ball. The only time watching the Nuggets is worth while is when they show up to spank the Blazers.


lol. you know NOTHING about basketball. or you are a girl. or you have a female friend in the wnba. you cannot win this debate in anyway. its not even remotely close.

you are trolling and using the "hahah nuggets suck worse than the wnba" 8 year old debate to fuel it. hilarious and pathetic.



> No doubt, plenty of Blazers have had their share of trouble, but you have to admit the Mascot issues you have in Denver are pathetic!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


mascot issues? hmm ok. good comeback. our mascot vs your roster. ouch. you really shouldnt have brought up teams problems in the first place! hehe.



> If you knew squat about women's hoops we wouldn't be having this conversation. So, I will bail out on this conversation with "ignorance is bliss"! The damn sorry thing is funny.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


it is funny. you tried and failed. i had a good 5 minutes of entertainment at your expense. props for trying but next time dont bother. your attempts at trolling are at best, average. 

enjoy the wnba season! lol. go fire! (or whatever the portland team is).

fire over the nuggets in 7!!! :laugh:


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> its ok if you dont know. i certainly dont become bothered over others ignorance. aint my problem


Others ignorance? Your the one that said only Lisa Leslie cares. Sure the WNBA is unwatchable for some people (including me), but that doesn't mean that no people watch it. It doesn't get great ratings, but SOME people still watch the WNBA, otherwise it wouldn't of lasted more than a year.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

As much as I dislike the Nuggets, there are probably 3-4 times more Nuggets fans than any WNBA team, excluding the team from NY.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Others ignorance? Your the one that said only Lisa Leslie cares. Sure the WNBA is unwatchable for some people (including me), but that doesn't mean that no people watch it. It doesn't get great ratings, but SOME people still watch the WNBA, otherwise it wouldn't of lasted more than a year.


um, yeah ONLY lisa leslie cares. what the hell...obviously thats not true.

why are you being so literal? 

the actual point was not many people care, and this is certainly true.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> As much as I dislike the Nuggets, there are probably 3-4 times more Nuggets fans than any WNBA team, excluding the team from NY.


the nuggets actually have fan support.

go talk with cavs, hawks, and rocket fans (the rockets have the most online fans but no one goes to games??)


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> um, yeah ONLY lisa leslie cares. what the hell...obviously thats not true.
> ...


It's obvious that you were being sarcastic, but you're still acting as if NOBODY cares, which is not true. All truebluefan wanted was a WNBA fan, and you came up with a sarcastic response. Yeah, it's true not many people care, but you should respect the fact that at least a few people care. There shouldn't even be a huge argument over this.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> It's obvious that you were being sarcastic, but you're still acting as if NOBODY cares, which is not true. All truebluefan wanted was a WNBA fan, and you came up with a sarcastic response. Yeah, it's true not many people care, but you should respect the fact that at least a few people care. There shouldn't even be a huge argument over this.


for the most part no one does care. it doesnt mean NO ONE cares but fact is most people dont...hence the wnba problems that they are having. 

its like saying NO ONE cares about the cavs...i mean its not LITERALLY true but no one goes to games. (again SOME goto games but figure out what it means...most people understand this). its just a saying.

why are you being so literal? dont you understand the basic point?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

First - NugzFan you were the one that brought up the Blazers "record", not me. 

And, something for you to chew on...

This season, the Denver Nuggets are averaging 14,446 in attendance at home games. In the 2002 WNBA Season, the Washington Mystics averaged 16,067 in attendance. 

The Washington Mystics of the WNBA average more in home attendance than the Denver Nuggets. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

And, for the record, the Washington Mystics average better attendance than the following NBA teams:
Atlanta, Cleveland, Denver, Golden State, Houston, Miami, Minnesota, New Jersey, New Orleans, Orlando, Seattle.
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

So the who cares on this board - may be true. But the numbers don't lie. People do care about the WNBA.

LINK to Mystics Attendance Figures 

HOME ATTENDANCE INCLUDES GAMES OF SUNDAY, APRIL 6, 2003
Atlanta Hawks 12,617 
Boston Celtics 17,266 
Chicago Bulls 19,463 
Cleveland Cavaliers 10,997 
Dallas Mavericks 19,912 
Denver Nuggets 14,661 
Detroit Pistons 20,554 
Golden State Warriors 15,310 
Houston Rockets 13,810 
Indiana Pacers 16,279 
Los Angeles Clippers 17,185 
Los Angeles Lakers 18,971 
Memphis Grizzlies 14,901 
Miami Heat 15,190 
Milwaukee Bucks 16,293 
Minnesota Timberwolves 15,626 
New Jersey Nets 15,245 
New Orleans Hornets 15,577 
New York Knickerbockers 18,976 
Orlando Magic 14,719 
Philadelphia 76ers 19,599 
Phoenix Suns 16,121 
Portland Trail Blazers 19,361 
Sacramento Kings 17,317 
San Antonio Spurs 17,862 
Seattle SuperSonics 15,489 
Toronto Raptors 19,028 
Utah Jazz 19,123 
Washington Wizards 20,173 
LEAGUE AVERAGE 16,822


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> First - NugzFan you were the one that brought up the Blazers "record", not me.
> 
> And, something for you to chew on...
> ...


oh sweet. your back! 

i brought up the blazers record after you brought up the nuggets and your obviously trollish jokes. nice try though!

wow the mystics must be a better team than the nuggets! 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

(you see...your arguments are so weak that all i have to do is repeat them and it does enough...)


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> And, for the record, the Washington Mystics average better attendance than the following NBA teams:
> Atlanta, Cleveland, Denver, Golden State, Houston, Miami, Minnesota, New Jersey, New Orleans, Orlando, Seattle.
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


oh wow you got me. the mystics are more popular than 1/2 the nba teams! 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

dude, give it up! either you are a girl (maybe, in which case i understand) or know someone in the wnba. the idea that the wnba is more popular or even getting remotely the interest they had hoped is WRONG. you are now arguing for the sake of arguing (very trollish...tsk tsk).

:no: 

but if you want to root for the mystics, i will not stop you! lol!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> oh wow you got me. the mystics are more popular than 1/2 the nba teams!
> ...


Blazer Outsider posted attendance records. Obviously there are 16,000+ plus fans a night that care. And there is more across the country. 

Does that mean the Mystics are better than the Nuggets? No. But it does mean that the Mystics draw a better crowd than the Nuggets, which suggests maybe people do care more about the Mystics than they do about the Nuggets. At the very least, it proves that people do care about the WNBA. Do I watch it? No. But I know people who watch it and enjoy it. People do care, or no one would be going to the games.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Blazer Outsider posted attendance records. Obviously there are 16,000+ plus fans a night that care. And there is more across the country.
> ...


you have got to be kidding me. 

take a look at things like prices (wnba tickets are cheaper than nugget tickets), when the leagues take place (summer vs fall/winter) and other competition (wizards? orioles? ravens? vs avs and broncos). besides, are the mystics more popular than the nets or houston or other teams with poor attendance? obviously not.

im not saying the nuggets are popular but i know EVERY NBA team is more popular than EVERY wnba team. the wnba is in serious trouble financially (which is related to popularity...cuz where do you think money comes from?) and again i was exaggeration because i said one person likes the wnba (thousands probably do...but my point still stands). if he felt that was literally what i meant then he has comprehension problems. 

he is arguing for the sake of arguing. he doesnt even like any wnba team...i just happened to be the first to say what most nba fans think and feel...if my name was lakerfan or mavsfan or a 'popularteam' he would be dead in the water.  so no, im not going to let him take cheap shots and use me being a nuggets fan for his meritless argument.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

heres a good attendance page:

http://www.kenn.com/sports/basketball/wnba/index.html

mystics do well...ny too (duh) but look at the #s...what a joke. 

yes if you want to get technical - more than 1 person cares! lol...youre too friggin literal.

but fact is attendance sucks, its worse than they expected, teams are doing horribly and moving annually...no one cares. thats what i meant. and its true.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but more probably care about the WNBA than they do the Nuggets!


HAHA! It's true!:yes:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> yes if you want to get technical - more than 1 person cares! lol...youre too friggin literal.


More than one person cares, ok, I got it.




> but fact is attendance sucks, its worse than they expected, teams are doing horribly and moving annually...*no one cares. thats what i meant. and its true.*



So now, no one cares? You contradict yourself.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

then no you didnt get it.

when someone says 'no one cares' it doesnt literally mean 0 people on the planet earth cares.

im saying the relative level of people caring is very low...it is lower than they expected or hoped...it is dropping year after year...teams are doing very poorly financially.

does anyone care about the nbdl? does anyone care about wusa? does anyone care about that new tennis league? no, no one gives a s**t! 

again SOME people might care but 'no one cares' is just a saying to exaggerate the truth.

you are too literal. 

i cant believe im actually explaining this.

people joke all the time "haha no one goes to cavs or nugget games" 

does it mean the stands are 100% empty because NO ONE GOES? god no. it doesnt. not at all.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> HAHA! It's true!:yes:


omg it is. this one had me on the floor crying...very funny!

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

WNBA gets horrible TV ratings, but they usually do have good fan support at games. If we're comparing anything it should be fans at Nuggets vs fans at WNBA games. This might be close.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Blah. I gotta start reading posts before I post a reply. Good stats to prove the attendence points..


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

exactly. most teams were getting under 10k per game. not what they want and its obviously not working. teams relocate yearly. and now they moved the miami team (i think) to connecticutt (a city with no nba team) because womens bball is popular there (thanks to the huskies).

a few teams do well but the wnba is NOT popular at all. i swear if i wasnt a nuggets fan this discussion wouldnt have gotten past 3 replies. thats the only reason he was able to say anything - cuz i like the nuggets. 

well as soon as we start averaging 16k per game i guess THAT WILL end the discussion huh? lol. :laugh: :laugh: (yeah thatll change EVERYTHING!)


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The bottom line is NugzFan - you over state EVERYTHING and are slamming a league you know little about. The WNBA doesn't play better hoops than the NBA, but there are people that care (attendance numbers prove that) and the WNBA product is improving every year. 

The reason I chose to debate this with you - there you are, a Nuggets fan, slamming the WNBA, like no one cares. Do you not see the irony there? Sort of like the pot calling the kettle black?

Do people on this board care? Not really. But you overstating your replies on a thread started by an Admin looking for people with WNBA info is lame. What was your point? You have been proved wrong now. We know you don't care about the WNBA. But I hate to break it to you, this isn't ALL ABOUT YOU and what you think!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> The bottom line is NugzFan - you over state EVERYTHING and are slamming a league you know little about. The WNBA doesn't play better hoops than the NBA, but there are people that care (attendance numbers prove that) and the WNBA product is improving every year.
> 
> The reason I chose to debate this with you - there you are, a Nuggets fan, slamming the WNBA, like no one cares. Do you not see the irony there? Sort of like the pot calling the kettle black?
> ...



Nicely put. I agree 100%.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Sue Bird is kind of hot. That is all I would watch it for and maybe to watch the point guards handle the ball.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> The bottom line is NugzFan - you over state EVERYTHING and are slamming a league you know little about. The WNBA doesn't play better hoops than the NBA, but there are people that care (attendance numbers prove that) and the WNBA product is improving every year.


duh i overstated. i said one person cared. really? thats not true?! its more than one!?



> The reason I chose to debate this with you - there you are, a Nuggets fan, slamming the WNBA, like no one cares. Do you not see the irony there? Sort of like the pot calling the kettle black?


no because im right. it doenst matter who likes the nuggets. the nuggets get ripped all the time but does it change the fact that no one cares about the wnba? no it doesnt. and this thread was about the wnba, hence the reason for my reply. 

think about it - if i was a lakers fan, would i be more right? of course not! thus, the basis behind your argument is about me liking the nuggets (NOT related) and you trying to argue for arguing sake (troll related). hell you even said you were done but you had to continute to fight with meaningless points. 



> Do people on this board care? Not really. But you overstating your replies on a thread started by an Admin looking for people with WNBA info is lame. What was your point? You have been proved wrong now. We know you don't care about the WNBA. But I hate to break it to you, this isn't ALL ABOUT YOU and what you think!


who cares if it was started by an admin? are they allowed to say whatever they want? do they get full immunitity? are they always right? again, this means NOTHING on the topic at hand.

i have not been proven wrong because i was right (with the point i was trying to make...not the exaggeration which none of you accept for some odd reason). i know it and your trollish ways arent going to change me. yes i admit more than 1 person cares about the wnba. in fact 1000s do. but you too damn literal to ever understand this. you ignore it so you can continue arguing and ripping my own team. too bad. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Sue Bird is kind of hot. That is all I would watch it for and maybe to watch the point guards handle the ball.


:yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> who cares if it was started by an admin? are they allowed to say whatever they want? do they get full immunitity? are they always right? again, this means NOTHING on the topic at hand.
> 
> i have not been proven wrong because i was right (with the point i was trying to make...not the exaggeration which none of you accept for some odd reason). i know it and your trollish ways arent going to change me. yes i admit more than 1 person cares about the wnba. in fact 1000s do. but you too damn literal to ever understand this. you ignore it so you can continue arguing and ripping my own team. too bad. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


My trollish ways... hmmmmmm, how many moderators with over 900 posts spend their time trolling? Hmmmmmm...

As far as your comments go about an Admin. Yes, they are allowed to ask questions and ask for info anywhere they want to. You dissed the admins request when you had nothing to add other than to show off that you know the name of one WNBA player and in your not so humble opinion, no one cares about the league. Obviously the Admin cared since they asked the question. What does an admin need full immunity from?

I was never out to change you, you are obviously way to set in your somewhat pathetic beliefs. I still can't figure out what you think I am ignoring. Your overstating your beliefs? I don't think I ignored that. I didn't ignore what a mediocre team the Denver Nuggets are. I didn't ignore the fact a WNBA team has better attendance that your team. I didn't ignore the fact that there are thousands that do care about the WNBA. In fact, the ESPN WNBA forum has over 100,000 posts. Doesn't seem like no one cares to me.

One thing is for sure, you certainly think this is ALL ABOUT YOU and your opinion.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> My trollish ways... hmmmmmm, how many moderators with over 900 posts spend their time trolling? Hmmmmmm...


dunno but your doing it now. 



> As far as your comments go about an Admin. Yes, they are allowed to ask questions and ask for info anywhere they want to. You dissed the admins request when you had nothing to add other than to show off that you know the name of one WNBA player and in your not so humble opinion, no one cares about the league. Obviously the Admin cared since they asked the question. What does an admin need full immunity from?


i didnt diss their request because they were an admin. futhermore, it was a joke that has been played out 1000s of times on many message boards. had nothing to do because it was an admin...i didnt even look! it could have been a fellow nuggets fan and i would have said the same...but oh wait...im the only one! LOL!!!



> I was never out to change you, you are obviously way to set in your somewhat pathetic beliefs. I still can't figure out what you think I am ignoring. Your overstating your beliefs? I don't think I ignored that. I didn't ignore what a mediocre team the Denver Nuggets are. I didn't ignore the fact a WNBA team has better attendance that your team. I didn't ignore the fact that there are thousands that do care about the WNBA. In fact, the ESPN WNBA forum has over 100,000 posts. Doesn't seem like no one cares to me.


no youare mistaken...again. you took a literal view of an obvious exaggeration, mixed it with the fact that i liked the nuggets and tried to argue a point that didnt need arguing. if you continue to believe that i was saying that ONE PERSON CARES (something you wont address) then you are beyond ignorant. the reason you dont is because my point is then made and you cant make fun of the nuggets anymore. which is quite weak. the wnba's fan base is struggling and small whether you want to believe it or not (in fact i doubt you would have even cared, nor watch the wnba if it wasnt for this thread). i showed that wnba attendance sucks overall (this isnt a washington mystics thread...props to them for 'good' attendance) and the fact that the wnba is doing poorly financially (even the wnba themselves would admit it). you are arguing for arguings sake (troll) because everyone knows the wnba isnt as popular as they hoped. even 100,000 posts on a wnba forum isnt going to change that (nor is this even a valid point - how many different fans posted? how many still care? how many were posting against the wnba? how many were OT?).



> One thing is for sure, you certainly think this is ALL ABOUT YOU and your opinion.


not at all. i would have never cared if you didnt start with all this nuggets crap (you brought it up). if i was a lakers fan, you would have had NOTHING to ever say. because i would have had better attendance than all other wnba fans. and again who i root for does not change the topic at hand. not one bit. but you felt it did. i wonder why? because it was a good way to deviate and prove a point that was based on an exaggeration which you took far too literally and a wah to get a cheap shot in.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

just to make clear...imagine i was a lakers or mavs fan (or any team with higher attendance than the mystics):

and again i reply "the only person who cares is lisa leslie"

what you started with would not have worked. and yet my post is exactly the same and my point remains (but for those too literal to get it, i wasnt saying only one person cares...1000s care...).

so the mere fact that the team i root for has any barring on this debate is laughable to begin with. you used it to fuel your point and it was wrong and unjustified. if i was a lakers fan, does it make what i say more or less right? no it doesnt. 

should i have said "only 10,000 people care! LOL!"? no. that sounds lame...thus my sarcastic leslie post worked instead. 

sure some people do care, but not nearly enough. i dont want the wnba to fail because i like the idea that women bball players have something to look forward too but i know the attendance and poularity is way too low and i never watch the games.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> i would have never cared if you didnt start with all this nuggets crap (you brought it up). if i was a lakers fan, you would have had NOTHING to ever say. because i would have had better attendance than all other wnba fans. and again who i root for does not change the topic at hand. not one bit. but you felt it did. i wonder why? because it was a good way to deviate and prove a point that was based on an exaggeration which you took far too literally and a wah to get a cheap shot in.


You started the cheap shots with a slam of a league you know nothing about. I shot back. 

I am a fan of the game of basketball.

For the record, I have been attending NBA games since the late 70's. I have attended NBA games on a regular basis since 1986 and have been a season ticket holder for at least five of those seasons, if not more. I have WNBA season tickets also. And, I regularly attend both men's and women's college games. I love the game of basketball. The men's and women's games are very different. The purist in me enjoys watching the women's game while I love the athleticism of the men's game. Maybe you should watch Diana Taursi of UCONN play before you slam chick ball. 

You are pissed because I called you out for a cheap shot at a league you know nothing about. I did it because I care about the game and happen to enjoy both men's and women's hoops and your comment was uncalled for, especially since an ADMIN was the person asking the question. I wasn't trolling. I was going to respond to the thread.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> You started the cheap shots with a slam of a league you know nothing about. I shot back.



but isnt the wnba doing poorly financially? there might not even be a season!



> I am a fan of the game of basketball.


as am i. 



> For the record, I have been attending NBA games since the late 70's. I have attended NBA games on a regular basis since 1986 and have been a season ticket holder for at least five of those seasons, if not more. I have WNBA season tickets also. And, I regularly attend both men's and women's college games. I love the game of basketball. The men's and women's games are very different. The purist in me enjoys watching the women's game while I love the athleticism of the men's game. Maybe you should watch Diana Taursi of UCONN play before you slam chick ball.


i dont. i slammed the wnba. props to uconn and taurasi and college womens bball - their tourny is pretty cool.



> You are pissed because I called you out for a cheap shot at a league you know nothing about. I did it because I care about the game and happen to enjoy both men's and women's hoops and your comment was uncalled for, especially since an ADMIN was the person asking the question. I wasn't trolling. I was going to respond to the thread.


no, im not. im pissed because you took what i said literally and then took cheap shots at my team...when they arent even true. i should just change my name to blazerfan, lakerfan or mavsfan and gain immunity for all that kind of stuff. people would be like 'well oh yeah, at least im not a fan of the lak...oh wait...nevermind"

again who ever posted it, is not my concern. i would have said the same if it was a nuggets fan. i honestly dont check whos posting before i reply.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

First of all, the WNBA is only lasting this long because it is run by the NBA; something with a similar trait is why the X-Box and the PlayStation were able to survive its first year: their products are made by giant corporations that have enough money to withstand the loss for every console sold.

Second, didn't the the Portland WNBA team leave Portland?!?!?!?!? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Third, you guys have to remember the Nuggets back in the day of Mutumbo, Jalen Rose, Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf, Brian Williams, and company. This team was considered a "Cinderella" story when they were one of the first #8 seeds to upset a #1 seed (Seattle Supersonics). 

It's not like the Nuggets have been perennial losers, like the Clippers and Grizzlies have been for a while, as well as the Nets, Timberwolves, Kings, and Mavericks throughout the whole 1980's and 1990's (except for that one year for the Mavericks in the 80's).


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> First of all, the WNBA is only lasting this long because it is run by the NBA; something with a similar trait is why the X-Box and the PlayStation were able to survive its first year: their products are made by giant corporations that have enough money to withstand the loss for every console sold.


that is very true. i totally forgot about that.



> Second, didn't the the Portland WNBA team leave Portland?!?!?!?!? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


maybe they did - i went to wnba.com and i dont see a page for portland. i know others did too...miami (to conn.), utah (to san antonio).



> Third, you guys have to remember the Nuggets back in the day of Mutumbo, Jalen Rose, Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf, Brian Williams, and company. This team was considered a "Cinderella" story when they were one of the first #8 seeds to upset a #1 seed (Seattle Supersonics).


still the greatest upset in nba playoff history!



> It's not like the Nuggets have been perennial losers, like the Clippers and Grizzlies have been for a while, as well as the Nets, Timberwolves, Kings, and Mavericks throughout the whole 1980's and 1990's (except for that one year for the Mavericks in the 80's).


no i accept we are losers right now. i know it and im ok with it (part of being a fan). 8 years with no playoffs. it sucks. but still far more popular than any wnba team (as is any nba team). shouldnt even be an issue however.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

To educate you... the Utah Starzz moved to San Antonio. The Orlando Miracle moved to Connecticut (which is where I live). The Portland Fire and Miami Sol no longer exist. If the league and the players union works out the CBA and there is still a WNBA, there will be a contraction draft for the players from those two franchises.

Why did those franchises go away? The board of Govenors decided NBA team owners had be buy the franchises rather than operate them (this is the first year NBA teams have owned WNBA teams, the league owned them prior to that). They picked a hell of a time to do that with the economy in as bad of shape as it is/was. Most teams were willing to lose money to get the league started. Then the league wanted them to buy the teams they were operating. The league needs time to become a financial success. The probably expanded too quickly and other mistakes have been made, but isn't hindsite always 20/20.

I have nothing against the Nuggets. When NugzFan started out slamming something he knew nothing about, it was an easy mark to slam back. Plus the irony of the Washington Mystics having a better attendance record than the Nuggets was available to discredit his claim that no one cared about the WNBA, I took it.

NugzFan - check your PMs. You will find a peace offering.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WNBA Announces 2003 Draft Will Not Be Held 

NEW YORK, April 14, 2003 – The WNBA today announced that due to the absence of a collective bargaining agreement with the WNBA Players Association the 2003 WNBA Draft, scheduled for April 16, will not be held. 
The WNBA has set a deadline of April 18 to reach an agreement with the players. If no agreement is reached by that date, the 2003 WNBA season will not proceed.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

BO/Gym Rat way to make him look foolish.

I know its over but I would love to see him come in here again, i more than have your back and argue him into the ground. This kind of guy with this type of attitude makes me sick.

STuart


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Congrats on the forum, although sadly I see it getting as much action as Chops does.

-Petey


----------

